# Disney cruises



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi all,

This is more of a curiousity thread rather than a help me thread!

I was just wondering if anyone on here had been on a Disney cruise? I very, very roughly priced one up today & it was coming back at £13,000, for 2 aldults 3 kids (wouldn't quote me for 4 kids, which we have!) For 11 nights! 

I can't help but think that is crazy money! However I've heard nothing but good things about their cruises.

Opinions?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

It's a rip-off. 

Most cruise companies expect you to pay full price for a child place which is crazy. Most rooms are 4 sleepers max and 2 will be on a sofa bed. 

Probably explains why yours is coming back so high. 

Went with Celebrity 10 years ago and was quality. I always thought Disney was a step down with the obvious emphasis on kids but could be wrong. 

Disneyworld would be a better choice I would think.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Interesting. We've been to Florida twice with the kids now so was just wanting something a little different, plus we've never done a cruise so thought it might be a good one to start on.

I think we might be best doing a little Cruise of the med first maybe?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I've not been on a Disney cruises but I've been on other cruises. My grandma went on a Disney cruise and enjoyed it. It was years ago though. Only I remember her companion being quite seasick around the Bahamas. Not sure if this was due to size or what as I've been on large rectangular Royal Carribean ships around the same waters and generally very calm.

I personally feel cruises (aimed for families) are great for kids, we took a 9m old on one more recently and there was lots for him to do and all the staff were accommodating. We close a cruise for theease of having a nine month old with us and accompanying baggages though. 

I recon itnprobably be good but that's damn expensive. We found that all the American cruise liners charged rediculous prices for kids. That's why we went with p and o this time round. We prefered the American ships though so will convert back next time.


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Disney Cruise is epic just very price heavy


----------

